# Apple tree grafting?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone done this?

We've been in our home for over 20 years now... between us and the neighbor is a semi-dead apple tree. I really only keep it due to the grape vines covering it and making a great shade wall between us and the neighbors. There's like 1 or two obscure limbs still alive.

This past year, it grew a couple apples, they were incredibly large. I'd never eaten anything from it... but decided to try one of them. It was amazing, I don't think I've ever tasted anything like it. I grew up on a small farm with acres of different apple trees, know the tastes etc, this was distinctly different. Very sweet yet had some real "Zing" to them. I showed my dad pictures, estimating the tree was planted early 1980s, if he could recall any species around that time period that looked like what was grown. He thinks they are Jonalicious. Googling pictures, they seem similar.

Anywho, I'm thinking of cutting some scions and trying to graft onto some rootstock to try and make some new trees from the couple limbs remaining. Youtube has some videos on it... just curious if anyone here is familiar with it, how well it turns out etc etc.

Crazy I've been ignoring that tree for decades and now find its the best tasting apples I think I've ever had. Theres a lesson to learn there somewhere lol


-DallanC


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

There are several ways to graft this wood to rootstock. For now, since the wood is dormant. I would Cut off a few of the scion shoots comparable in size to the root stock that you have / purchase. I would recommend a grafting tool for beginners. They are easy yet very affective. 



 I really like this omega. Make sure that you wrap it tight and give it time. They might not bud as soon as all the other tree that have not been grafted. I have also used these: 



 they work pretty good. It does take longer that 15 days to get the roots .I am not a big believer in stripping all the bark. I prefer to just score the bark in a few places. All you want to do is interrupt the nutrient flow. Make sure that you pick a semi dwarf root stock or check the growth habit of that certain type of apple. without grafting some of those trees can get pretty tall.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I planted a apple tree about four years ago, and I didn't pay attention that the tree I purchased required two in order to pollinate. I think its a Fuji or Sugar crisp? I also planted a pear 20 feet from the apple and it has produced some great pears. I was going to remove the apple tree to make room for a shed. If anyone would like to dig it up and try to save it, let me know.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey, great info! thank you.

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

You may want to check to see if the tree in your yard is grafted to a dwarf root stock or if it's on its original root. If it's on the original root and you're satisfied with the size of the tree, you may want to just clone it using air layering like the second video hunting777 posted. I've cloned a number of trees from my yard successfully and it's not too difficult. 

I haven't used any of the boxes that are specifically made for air layering. I just use whatever plastic sheeting I have laying around and close it up with zip ties. I usually do strip the bark, but that's just because that's what I've seen done. It makes sense that as long as you interrupt the flow of nutrients and force the branch to form roots you don't need to strip too much bark. I also use rooting hormone to up the chance that the branch will root. 

Once you have roots, be careful when you go to plant it. the roots are really fragile. It sucks to go to all the trouble of rooting a plant just to have the roots snap off during transplant. I also agree, it has always taken me longer than two weeks to get a good root system on my clones. Though I've never done a fig and I've heard that they are super easy, so maybe they just grow roots quickly.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I consider myself an intermediate level orchardist, but for the life of me I can never get grafts to grow. I've never seen the root ball thingy that hunting777 shared. That looks pretty intriguing. 

Good luck, either way. It doesn't hurt to try and it will be worth it if you can continue to harvest those delicious apples. When did they ripen? That might also help you identify the type.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Took this picture Oct 4th, so they ripened a bit late compared to other apple types. They dont look like much but oh baby, delicious! I mentioned this thread to my wife and she's already suggesting areas to plan the new trees... lol










-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Look like Johnny-Golds 

I'd have to taste one to tell..:EAT:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Jonathan's were my all time favorite apple for most of my life. We mostly had Roman and Red Delicious trees (acres of them) but a few select Jonathan trees. We'd sell apples from the other trees... ate the ones off the Jon's. 

I have one tree of golden delicious now, they are good but nothing noteworthy. This tree I want to clone has a distinctly different "zing" to them that is more akin to what I think a Jonathan / Red Delicious cross might be.

I fully admit there are some mighty fine apple variety's now, and some are better than Jonathans (honeycrisp, fiji etc).

Anywho... I'm going to try cloning the tree this spring. I like the idea of learning a new skill, and preserving something wonderful. I'll also give this tree a bit more love this year to see if I cant coax a few more apples off it for me and maybe one for Critter. 8)

-DallanC


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Those really look like a Micintosh. We have some of those in our hobby farm orchard. They have a fabulous crisp taste. Better after a freeze and sugars set in.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This thread has me wanting to double my Honeycrisp production. That air layering looks very interesting. I'm going to search for some of those boxes. I want to try it on grapes also. It looks a lot faster than starting grapes from cuttings. 

My parents grafted quite a few peach trees back when we had the orchard. Seems like about 75% success rate is what they had. 

Its funny when your a kid you could care less. The pruning, spraying and thinning was a chore I despised at the time. Now that I'm older I miss those days.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it is likely a Johnagold, but it could be a Braeburn, too. They're big and have some zing, though they usually ripen in late Oct. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

You guys ever heard of "espalier" apple trees? We have a about a 100 trees that we have started to try growing this way in our hobby orchard. I love it because of the ease of picking. It's going to take some work , but I think it will turn out great in the end.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I have 4 aples and a pear growing espalier. It is a great way to cover up a fence or in a limited space. I planted these a few years ago. Pruning, spraying and pucking is pretty easy this way of growing them.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I have 4 aples and a pear growing espalier. It is a great way to cover up a fence or in a limited space. I planted these a few years ago. Pruning, spraying and pucking is pretty easy this way of growing them.


that is awesome!!!


----------

